# MLS Week 3 March 23-24



## spkutano (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## spkutano (Mar 22, 2019)

*FC Dallas vs Colorado Rapids Preview*:

Possible starting lineups:

FC Dallas:
Maurer, Cannon, Ziegler, Hedges, Hollingshead, Pomykal, Servania, Cerrillo, Mosquera, Badji, Barrios

Colorado Rapids:
Howard, Rosenberry, Wynne, Wilson, Serna, Feilhaber, Bassett, Acosta, Mezquida, Kamara, Rubio

FC Dallas will host Colorado Rapids at Toyota Stadium. Luchi Gonzalez's men started the new season with mixed results. They have one win, one draw and one defeat in the first three rounds and now sit on the 7th place in the Western Conference. FC Dallas started the season with an 1:1 home draw against New England Revolution. Michael Barrios was the scorer on that game. In the second round they managed to beat the LA Galaxy with 2:0. After the goalless first half, Reto Ziegler opened the result from a penalty in the 53rd minute, while Bryan Acosta set the final result eight minutes later. The positive series came to the end in the last round when Dallas lost 1:0 to Columbus Crew. The opponents were good in the first half and took the lead at the 10th minute. FC Dallas tried really hard in the second half, but were unable to avoid the defeat on that game. The loss surely have a negative impact to the players confidence. That's not the only problem for coach Luchi Gonzalez, he has lot of unavailable players. Three are on international duty with their national teams - Bryan Acosta (Honduras), Carlos Gruezo (Ecuador) and Jesse Gonzalez (U.S.). It's important to be mentioned that all three are regulars and played in the previous matches. Their absence is a big handicap for the hosts. That's not all as three additional players are struggling with injuries. Cristian Colman and Francis Atuahene are definitely out, while Jacori Hayes is rated as doubtful. 

Colorado Rapids have collected two points after the first three rounds. They are sitting at the 9th spot of the Western Conference. Anthony Hudson's men started the season with a 3:3 draw with Portland Timbers. It was an interesting match in which Kei Kamara, Benny Feilhaber and Andre Shinyashiki scored the goals. In the second round Colorado suffered a 2:0 defeat at Seattle Sounders. Last weekend the Rapids played a frustrating 1:1 draw at home against Sporting Kansas City. After the boring first half, Colorado finally took the lead at the 54th minute through Diego Rubio. In the finish of the match (87th minute) Johan Blomberg was sent off and that gave the opponents chance to equalize the result in the very next minute. Colorado have yet to win a match this season and the players confidence isn't high. Coach Hudson also has some unavailable players. The already mentioned Blomberg is banned for the match after picking up a red card. Three more players are struggling with injuries - Kortne Ford and Kofi Opare are definitely sidelined, while Sam Nicholson is questionable as he continues to recover from a back injury.

*FC Dallas vs Colorado Rapids Prediction*:

The hosts are favorites in this match, however I expect Colorado Rapids to resist. The key reason for my pick is connect with FC Dallas. Three important players (Bryan Acosta, Carlos Gruezo and Jesse Gonzalez) are on international duties and that's a big handicap for Dallas. 

*FC Dallas vs Colorado Rapids Pick*: Colorado Rapids +1.25 AH @ 1.78 with SBOBet


----------



## spkutano (Mar 22, 2019)

*Los Angeles FC vs Real Salt Lake Preview*:

Possible starting lineups:

Los Angeles FC:
Miller, Silva, Zimmerman, Segura, Harvey, Atuesta, Horta, Nguyen, Rossi, Diomande, Vela

Real Salt Lake:
Rimando, Besler, Onuoha, Beltran, Herrera, Beckerman, Luiz, Lennon, Saucedo, Schmitt, Kreilach

Los Angeles FC have started the new season with solid results. They have two victories and one draw in the first three rounds and now sit on the second place in the Western Conference. LAFC started the season with a 2:1 home victory against Sporting Kansas City. Diego Rossi and Adama Diomande were the scorers on that game. In the second round they managed to beat Portland Timbers with 4:1. Four goals were scored by four different players - Mark-Anthony Kaye, Christian Ramirez, Adama Diomande and Carlos Vela. The series of victories came to the end in the last round when Los Angeles shared the points with New York City playing a 2:2 draw. Both goals on that match were scored by Carlos Vela who became the club leading scorer with three goals. In addition, Vela has two more assists, meaning he has hand in five goals in the first three rounds. The atmosphere in the squad is positive, but coach Bob Bradley has some issues ahead of this match as some players are unavailable. Christian Ramirez, Mark-Anthony Kaye and Mohamed El-Munir are on international duties, while four additional players are struggling with injuries. Alejandro Guido and Steven Beitashour are definitely sidelined, while Andre Horta and Lee Nguyen are rated as doubtful.

Real Salt Lake have collected four points after the first three rounds. They are sharing the sixth spot of the Western Conference with two other teams - Sporting Kansas City and FC Dallas also have four points. Mike Petke's men started the season with an 1:1 draw with Houston Dynamo. It was an interesting match in which Albert Rusnak  scored the goal to give an advantage to his team, but the opponents managed to equalize in the second half. In the next round Real Salt Lake won 1:0 against Vancouver Whitecaps thanks to Albert Rusnak's goal from the penalty. Last weekend Real Salt Lake lost 5:0 at DC United. It was a high and painful defeat spiced with two red cards. I believe the defeat have spoiled the atmosphere in the squad and the players confidence is now lower. To be worse, coach Petke has lot of unavailable players for this game. Marcelo Silva and Jefferson Savarino are suspended, while Corey Baird, Albert Rusnak, Sam Johnson, and Jefferson Savarino are on all on international duty. The absence of the mentioned six players is a big problem for the guests. Most of them are hard to be replaced. In addition, Jordan Allen and Justen Glad remain out injured, while Joao Plata is rated as doubtful. 

*Los Angeles FC vs Real Salt Lake Prediction*:

The hosts are clear favorites in this match. I expect Los Angeles to win with at least two goals. The key reason for my pick is connect with the guests. Real Salt Lake are handicapped as lot of players are unavailable due to injuries, suspensions and international duties. 

*Los Angeles FC vs Real Salt Lake Pick:* Los Angeles FC -1.5 AH @ 2.05 with Pinnacle


----------

